# 27ohm smoke open wire resistor



## Jwh2000

Anyone interested in experimenting with a 27 ohm resistor for there american flyer smoke unit. I have a couple extras.

John


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Jwh2000 said:


> Anyone interested in experimenting with a 27 ohm resistor for there american flyer smoke unit. I have a couple extras.
> 
> John


John, do you still use the wick around the wire?


----------



## Jwh2000

One of my 322's has the wick under the resistor and the resistor rests on the wick. On the bench I have wrapped the resistor. I just started doing it different ways.


----------



## Kelpieflyer

I am interested. I thought of trying the same thing with the conversion resistor that you use for changing a Lionel pill type smoke unit to a liquid type.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm, sounds interesting. Is it just a common 27 ohm resister you are using?


----------



## Jwh2000

I bought them off E BAY. They are supposed to be lionel 27 ohm open wire resistors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you need open-wire resistors of most any value, they're easy to find. I buy these square 5W resistors and simply crack the outside ceramic shell in a vice, out pops a perfect smoke resistor.

5W Square Resistors At Digikey, 20-27 ohms


----------



## [email protected]

Thank for the replies guys. Reason I asked is I inherited an assortment Ohmite of resisters ranging 10 Ohms to 10 MOhm...and 1 that is 30 Ohms. Think I may have to try it. Also have a spool of thin Ni-chrome wire but found wrapping the wick pretty tedious the one time trying it - unit smokes so it was a success, just not a lot.


----------



## Jwh2000

Broke
I did not use the provided wick.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Jwh2000 said:


> Broke
> I did not use the provided wick.


Thanks! I need to get motivated but for some reason I am bobbing around in the Doldrums! (Old nautical saying, I lived on my sailboat in San Francisco Bay for five years. And I do miss it! Although not much room for a layout.:laugh


----------



## Jwh2000

I have installed three resistors so far and they seem to work great. It is a learning curve and I have learned a lot.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Thanks for the resistor Jwh2000! My 336 Northern really smokes well with the wire wound resistor!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Thanks for the resistor Jwh2000! My 336 Northern really smokes well with the wire wound resistor!


----------



## mopac

I need a photo of the wick and the resistor. How is put together.

Glad to see your northern chassis running Broke. You are as slow as I am getting these beasts back together.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I need a photo of the wick and the resistor. How is put together.
> 
> Glad to see your northern chassis running Broke. You are as slow as I am getting these beasts back together.


Just use the wick wrapped around the 27 ohm wire wound resistor and the tails are in the reservoir. It couldn't be easier once the boiler is apart. Good luck Mopac! I remains to be seen as to how long it will last however.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You want smoke? Here's smoke!


----------



## Jwh2000

Glad it worked out.


----------



## mopac

I have to try this. I just ordered 10 lionel 27 ohm resistors for liquid smoke units.
27 ohms should put out good smoke. I guess we will see how long they last. I am
sure I paid a bit more because they are lionel but I know they will work. I have 2 feet of new wick.
Should do 2 smoke units. I like to pack lower reservoir. Going to do my old 282 first. It smokes
but could be better. I hand wound the wick in it my self. My 282 is my test engine for many things. 

Broke, your 336 is smoking great. Hoping for similar results with my 282.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I guess that we will see how long the 27 ohm resistor will last.:laugh: Keep us appraised, Mopac.


----------



## mopac

Keep plenty of smoke fluid in it. I am hoping for 5 years with normal amount of running.
I don't run my trains that much. If I ever get a normal layout that could change.

I need to get an AF funnel. The eyedropper puts about half the smoke fluid running down
outside of smoke tube. What a waste. And messy.

I am a recent diabetic. So I sometimes use my syringes to put smoke fluid in smoke tube. It does get 100%
of smoke fluid down tube. But my needles are so small the smoke fluid gels and blocks off the needles.
I have to clean the needles with alcohol after smoke fluid then needles stay open.


----------



## [email protected]

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you need open-wire resistors of most any value, they're easy to find. I buy these square 5W resistors and simply crack the outside ceramic shell in a vice, out pops a perfect smoke resistor.
> 
> 5W Square Resistors At Digikey, 20-27 ohms


Thanks Gunnrunnerjohn. I'm going to need to order some capacitors from Digikey in a short while. Did find them on their site and will definitely have to add a few of those resisters into my order.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have no experience with these resistors in a Gilbert smoke unit. Some of my fan driven smoke units use these resistors. The wick needs to be kept wet so the resistor does not burn out. On the fan driven units at a constant track voltage of 14V it consumes about one drop per minute of run time. Plus I never power up the engine without first adding 10 drops of fluid. Since the track voltage will be lower running conventional the fluid consumption rate will be less. The Gilbert or repro funnels are a must use to get the fluid reliably in the smoke tube.


----------



## JMedwick

This is fascinating. I just redid my first smoke unit, with moderate success. Very glad I bought the pre-wound wick, though the way it still bunches together once you put it into the chamber is frustrating. Please post a photo of the wick and resistor winding!


----------



## mopac

I ordered 10 of those open air 27 ohm resistors yesterday. When they get here and I install one I will take pics. These are all new to me also. I am guessing you wrap wick around the resistor. Instead of wrapping wire around the wick. LOL, we shall see. I have
high hopes on these resistors. Sure looks like Broke had success, lots of smoke.

I don't think the bunching is a problem. I already bought some smoke box insulators from Jeff Kane. You can't let the wire touch the metal smoke box.


----------



## mopac

Here is what my resistors will look like. These were 1.20 each with free shipping.
Kinda high for a resistor. But its ok. If you buy 50 or 100 you can get them for .50
each. Mine are lionel brand. They should work.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ten-10-LIO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## JMedwick

Mopac, thanks for posting the link. I worry about the bunching when putting thr would wick in the box because it seems to cause the wound wires to touch once in place.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Bad news! :thumbsdown: After running for about fifteen minutes the smoke stopped. I will wait a few days before I tear it down again to check the resistor for an open.
Also, good news! :thumbsup: I finally realized why I had a couple of screws left over when I reassembled the 336 the first time. I had removed the electrial magnetic eunit and replaced it wit electronics. And I also removed the speaker and capacitor thusly leaving me with extra screws.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## mopac

That is bad news Broke. I was hoping they would last longer than that. Any chance it ran out of fluid? Fluid is either used up or resistor has already burned up. Bummer.


----------



## mopac

JMedwick, you will know if wires touch anything. There will be a fast lightshow and then nothing.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> That is bad news Broke. I was hoping they would last longer than that. Any chance it ran out of fluid? Fluid is either used up or resistor has already burned up. Bummer.


I didn't want to run it dry so I refilled the fluid before running. I will let you know when I get enough nerve to open it up again. Time will tell!:laugh:


----------



## mopac

Have you tried adding fluid since it stopped smoking.
AmFlyer said these resistors will eat up the fluid.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Have you tried adding fluid since it stopped smoking.
> AmFlyer said these resistors will eat up the fluid.


yes I did


----------



## AmFlyer

Run it around the track for a minute then stop it and put your hand over the stack. If the resistor is working you will feel the heat.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is that same 27 ohm resistor at 13.5V with a properly wetted wick.


----------



## mopac

That is really good smoke.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I may have damaged the winding's on the resistor when I replaced the red plastic smoke stack. I used a small pointed shaft to guide the plastic stack into the smoke unit. I will not know until I pull of the boiler. I could not feel any heat coming up the stack so I suspect that the resistor is open. We will see.....hwell:


----------



## mopac

ETA on my resistors is Friday. I should start getting ready for them on Thursday. 
I need to find my length of wick material, take body off 282, take smoke box top
off of smoke unit and clean out the box of old wick and the wire, clean out holes
of solder in the lid where the new resistor legs will go. I will get a pic of resistor in smoke box before lid is put back on. Busy fri. evening so will get and post pic or video
Saturday of all the smoke. Hopefully. Broke, you got me scared. I want these things to last awhile. You had really good smoke. You had me encouraged. All we can do is try. Good luck with yours. I bet you need a new resistor. Let us know.
I should be able to send you one of mine if needed. Fifteen minutes of running may have been too much for it at one
time. Maybe too much throttle. The more throttle the more heat on resistor.


----------



## mopac

I have not ordered some LEDs for the headlights. Now would have been a good time to install one in 282. For another day.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I have not ordered some LEDs for the headlights. Now would have been a good time to install one in 282. For another day.


Mopac, you might want to reconsider led's in some of your engines. In my opinion those that have a inside white painted smoke stack with a red plastic tube would not look as good with led's. Led's focus the light outward for the headlight and as a result, not much light is there to illuminate the red tube so that you won't get the illusion of fire in the box. Of course that is just my opinion. Keep us appraised.


----------



## mopac

Broke, you make a good point and I agree. I like a bright headlight. Have you tried a
LED with the red smoke tube and white smoke stack. Sounds like you have. Actually
the only fire in smoke I like is my 336. It lights very well. It draws attention. I don't have many engines made after 1952 so do not have many red smoke tubes. My 332AC does
not have white smoke stack. I have 2 282s. One has it and one doesn't.


----------



## Jwh2000

Got about an hour on mine so far and no issues. Running between 12 and 14 volts.


----------



## [email protected]

AmFlyer said:


> Here is that same 27 ohm resistor at 13.5V with a properly wetted wick.
> 
> View attachment 488684


Tom, that 374 is one sweet looking steamer!


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, It is just the PRR Y3. Lionel has only made three S gauge Legacy steam engines, the Big Boy, Challenger and the Y3.


----------



## mopac

Thanks for report Jwh2000. That's what I want to hear. Are you getting good smoke?
I run my trains on the slow side, Maybe 8 to 12 volts. Maybe less.


----------



## [email protected]

Well OK guys you convinced me. Went ahead and ordered 10 of those Lionel 27 ohm resisters from Ebay. Not ready to order those resisters from Digikey used by Gunrunnerjohn as haven't compiled by capacitor need list, but look forward to trying those as well.


----------



## Jwh2000

Yes getting good smoke. I also ordered 10 pk from eBay. I just used the resistor and not the small Lionel wick that goes over the wick. I am thinking about trying that.


----------



## mopac

I got my resistors in mail today. A day early. Fast shipping. They look good to me.
Kinda heavy duty. Hope they work. A lot easier than hand wrapping a wick. It seems 
to me I got 3 feet of wick for 3.00. Easy 3 wicks worth. Maybe 4. At 3 that is 1.00
per wick plus 1.20 for resistor. 2.20 for each locomotive. Even better than 4.50 for
a prewound wick. And it looks like they might smoke better. I am still planning to
have pics and maybe a video sometime Saturday. We need to keep plenty of smoke
fluid in engine. I am with wwidmer, we have to try it. Thanks to who ever started this crap. LOL. Seems easy but every time I think I find something easy it turns out to not be. I am thinking wick should not be wrapped too tight around resistor to let some heat dissipate from resistor. The smoke piston should help with that also.

JWH2000, I saw that small sleeve wick that goes over resistor. It so small I don't know how it picks up fluid.
I do not plan to use one either.


----------



## Jwh2000

I was thinking about using one and having it rest on the AF wick.


----------



## T-Man

The resistor wick has a sleeve for coverage and absorption. On lionel it's a direct shot down the smokestack but the AF is not. Lionel has a pillow under the resistor too. Jeff from The Train Tender calls it a pacman. AN ideal situation would be to have the wick through the sleeve too.


----------



## [email protected]

T-Man said:


> ... AN ideal situation would be to have the wick through the sleeve too.


Thinking along those lines as well, but did not buy the 10 pack with included wicks($3 extra). Thinking very loose wrap wick or maybe laying wick over the resister.


----------



## [email protected]

FYI - anyone wanting bulk fiberglass sleeves, the material is really inexpensive.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-40mm-Whi...hash=item23a281e251:m:mteDdTvh5Gbqf6wDNBVBfRg


----------



## Jwh2000

Exactly my thoughts. I will redo one of mine with the AF wick through the Lionel small wick and we will see what happens.
will do as soon as I have time. How many inches of AF wick should we use? 12 inches? 

John


----------



## Jwh2000

Where did you get the 3 ft of wick for $3.00


----------



## mopac

I bought 3 feet of wick and 3 feet of wire from an ebay seller. It was a couple years ago and I don't remember who it was. Check ebay. Jeff Kane might have 3 foot lengths. I might be wrong what I paid for mine. I usually remember pretty well what I paid for stuff. The best I found now is 8.99 for 3 feet. We need to shop around.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Ft-SMOKE...976075?hash=item3cf9bd628b:g:CrEAAOSwl8NVVQtO

I looked at the wick seller's "other items" and his stuff is priced higher than a Georgia pine. He wants like 16.99 for
maybe 8 American flyer screws. Jeff Kane sells them for around .20 each. We can find wick cheaper than 8.99.


----------



## Jwh2000

I have 3 with the resistor.(2 322's and 1 312) I will try this new idea and we will see what happens. Sorry the one Broke got quit.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I bought 3 feet of wick and 3 feet of wire from an ebay seller. It was a couple years ago and I don't remember who it was. Check ebay. Jeff Kane might have 3 foot lengths. I might be wrong what I paid for mine. I usually remember pretty well what I paid for stuff. The best I found now is 8.99 for 3 feet. We need to shop around.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Ft-SMOKE...976075?hash=item3cf9bd628b:g:CrEAAOSwl8NVVQtO
> 
> I looked at the wick seller's "other items" and his stuff is priced higher than a Georgia pine. He wants like 16.99 for
> maybe 8 American flyer screws. Jeff Kane sells them for around .20 each. We can find wick cheaper than 8.99.


That seller is a rip-off. I quit buying from him years ago....


----------



## Kelpieflyer

What diameter did you get?




[email protected] said:


> FYI - anyone wanting bulk fiberglass sleeves, the material is really inexpensive.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-40mm-Whi...hash=item23a281e251:m:mteDdTvh5Gbqf6wDNBVBfRg


----------



## [email protected]

Kelpieflyer said:


> What diameter did you get?


I did not order any. Still have yet to receive my resistors. Someone who has the Lionel sleeve might be able to answer what is correct. Back when I was working we had a bunch of scrap wire with a fiberglass high temp insulating sleeve on it just like the small Lionel sleeve material...so I did a search for price/availability.


----------



## [email protected]

I also bought several feet of AF wick several years ago for $3.50 and see prices have really gone up. Kerosene / oil lamp wicks are also available in fiberglass on ebay and much cheaper. Just do a search for 'fiberglass wick'. I have not gotten any but next time I need some plan to to this route.

8' 3/8" for $7.99 / free shipping
9' 1/4" for $8.95 / free shipping


----------



## [email protected]

mopac said:


> ... I am thinking wick should not be wrapped too tight around resistor to let some heat dissipate...


Absolutely do not want the resistor to overheat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's excellent wick for smoke units, I've used the same kind of stuff for years.

1/4” Round Fiberglass Wick 8 Feet, $8.95 shipped


----------



## mopac

Thanks John. That might just work. If we can get it to go through the small holes in smoke box that feed the lower chamber.
I have heard of people drilling those holes a little bigger.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Thanks John. That might just work. If we can get it to go through the small holes in smoke box that feed the lower chamber.
> I have heard of people drilling those holes a little bigger.


I just rebuilt 5 units the other night, and I drilled those small holes out to .125, or 1/8 inch.


----------



## mopac

I am working on my 282 now. I am charging my drill battery. I can't get all the solder 
out of the holes in the lid that the wires go through, so I am going to drill them out. I have some small bits. Just need to get legs of resistor through. Can't find my new wick so am going to use the one I put in 282 last year. Does not look too bad. Used some CRC to clean it up some. Had some dark spots on it. I put a new insulator box in smoke unit last year and it looks fine. I bought 7 or 8 of those new boxes from Jeff Kane, how ever many he had on hand. 282 was still smoking but not great.
LOL, looking for great.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I am working on my 282 now. I am charging my drill battery. I can't get all the solder
> out of the holes in the lid that the wires go through, so I am going to drill them out. I have some small bits. Just need to get legs of resistor through. Can't find my new wick so am going to use the one I put in 282 last year. Does not look too bad. Used some CRC to clean it up some. Had some dark spots on it. I put a new insulator box in smoke unit last year and it looks fine. I bought 7 or 8 of those new boxes from Jeff Kane, how ever many he had on hand. 282 was still smoking but not great.
> LOL, looking for great.


I am looking for the video!:laugh:


----------



## mopac

Just hang on there Broke. I am slow. If it works I will do a video. If it does not smoke great I won't. Plus I think I said Saturday for video. Its only Friday, I think.


----------



## Jwh2000

i put the Lionel wick over the resistor and ran the AF wick through it this morning.


----------



## mopac

Looks like a lot of smoke. I need some help now. Smoke unit should be ready to try but 282 won't run now. dead dead dead. No loose wires. Witch 2 holes do I put power to for running without tender. I moved the lockout lever under tender so want to try without tender. Its 4 wire. Nice looking Hudson.


----------



## Jwh2000

Found this.

you can apply a jumper wire between the two center holes of the jack panel. This short-circuits the connections that usually go through the reverse unit. You can then apply power leads to the two outside holes, and the motor should run.


----------



## mopac

Fiddled with wiring and had it running. Was smoking good. Found a loose wire to
the plug from tender. Melted 2 wires together at plug and now need to redo all wires to plug. Frustration level went up and I walked away. Might go back down and try 2 power leads to outside holes. I tried center 2 holes and no run. I did not try the outside holes.
I think smoke unit is good to go. So I need to jump 2 center holes? I knew at one time but have forgotten.

Thanks


----------



## mopac

Ok Broke here is promised video. Its not too good but it does have smoke. I will do another one when locomotive is all back together and running on track.


----------



## mopac

Here is pic of resistor in smoke box. It barely fits. But it does.
I wrapped wick around resistor with 3 winds of wick, but not tight.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

You are so good! Thanks for the video!


----------



## mopac

LOL, and a day early!!! Its still Friday.


----------



## Jwh2000

I just used the Lionel resistor and Lionel wick and fed the AF wick through it. Smoking good so far.


----------



## AmFlyer

In addition to the smoke volume the engine has good air velocity out the stack to lift the smoke. It looks good. I am estimating the voltage applied but it looks like about 12V is needed to get high smoke volume. That means you need to load down the engine with long trains to get slow running speeds at higher track voltage.


----------



## mopac

Tom I agree. I ran it suspended this morning and it is doing well. Just hope it lasts.
I ran it at about the speed I would run on the track. I run fairly slow. It put out plenty
of smoke. Nothing like the max smoke in the video but that is ok. I don't really think I would want max smoke anyway. It would be too much. Nice to know it is there though.
When I hook headlight back up and get wheels back on the track and a few cars that
will take up some volts. Very satisfied with the resistor.


----------



## Jwh2000

Ran the 322 for 10 minutes two times today and no issues.


----------



## Jwh2000

Broke did you figure out what happened to your resistor?


----------



## mopac

I ordered some of that 1/4" rope wick that GunRunner John recommended. 10 feet of
it for 11.00 shipped. Should be here tomorrow. I hope I can get it through the 1/8"
holes. I will let you guys know if it works. My 282 is still smoking away.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Jwh2000 said:


> Broke did you figure out what happened to your resistor?


I haven't had the courage or desire to open it up to see. I have been busy with other projects on my N Scale layout and AF Ping Pong Table layout. Someday I will take a look.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac

I may have wasted my money on that wick. Its nice wick but I don't think I can
get it through those tiny holes. Hate to, but may have to drill the holes bigger.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What tiny holes are you stuffing it through?


----------



## mopac

Going to cut it to a point and try to pull it through.

On a AF smoke unit there are 2 holes. Its where excess wick goes to bottom half of smoke unit. The bottom half is where the smoke fluid runs to. It is where excess wick is stuffed into to draw up the fluid to top half. Top half is where resistor is. The holes are normally less than 1/8". I drilled mine out to 1/8" to get AF wick material through. This 1/4" wick is pretty dense,
I will have to drill holes bigger. Not 1/4" but bigger.


----------



## Jwh2000

Unravel the 1/4 inch wick and make a usable size. 
I bought the same wick. I have not used it yet. It looks like a really good wick, just have to modify it to fit American Flyer.


----------



## T-Man

No you don't push it through. Portlines has a wire tool with a loop. Just feed it through the hole loop the filament and drag it back, Quick easy. I think it is Ni chrome wire on a wooden handle.


----------



## [email protected]

John beat me to it on that wick...just unravel it and use as much thickness as desired. Imagine making those holes a bit bigger will only help but haven't done that mod yet myself. Also ordered and received both Lionel 27 Ohm and some of the 27 Ohm resisters from Digikey that GunrunnerJohn uses but haven't tried any yet as have been working on finishing off walls to my new train room to be. Will report back when I have some results.


----------



## mopac

That tool with a loop will not work on this 1/4" rope. I don't think doubled over would ever get through the holes. I thought about unraveling the rope wick. Its good wick but a bit thick. Its dense and does not compress much. I did not see any 1/8" rope wick or I
would get that. It will work out. Around 1 dollar for resistor and rope wick at around 1 dollar a foot makes for a cheap rebuild for smoke unit. And I believe better smoke.

Those holes are less than 1/8". flyernut said he drilled holes with 1/8" bit. I did that also and it drills easy. I either need to unravel the wick or drill slightly bigger than 1/8". I don't like messing with that thin wire that is original. I like the resistors.
Much easier.

Cool, a train room.


----------



## T-Man

The last I thinned out a wick then passed it through the hole.


----------



## [email protected]

Mopac - 1/8" wick is available (1/8" x 8' $7.99/free ship) if you prefer:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-8-Buy-...-0AAOSwNwZamYg8:sc:USPSFirstClass!22963!US!-1

or 20' of 1/8" for $14.99/free ship - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-20-Buy...zkAAOSwI39amY1n:sc:USPSFirstClass!22963!US!-1

also 1/16" x 5' for $4.75/free ship - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiberglass...013750?hash=item1a4aad3036:g:OV8AAOSw0A9ayO~h


Me being 'thrifty' will prefer the thicker and unravel option.


----------



## flyernut

I just did 5 smoke units to keep on hand..I drilled out the wick holes to .125, (1/8 inch), and pushed the wick through, using the pre-wound kits from Jeff Kane. I get all sorts of smoke, ask the wife, and like what I get.. I think this is getting over-thought,lol...


----------



## mopac

They both work. I just find this easier to work with. I have used both. I have to say my 282 with the lionel resistor is by far my best smoking steamer. I should say best S scale smoker, I have a MTH J Class #611 that smokes even better but that is O scale. MTH engines smoke very well. My J class is older and does not have chuff puffing but it is fan driven. I bought it off ebay last year. It was a display engine and never ran. It runs great. Its my favorite O scale engine.


----------



## T-Man

*The holes*


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> View attachment 491014


Looks like a SIT unit.


----------



## T-Man

Yes that is the last one I worked on last fall


----------



## mopac

I guess I work on more than old AF steamers. Its fishing time in Missouri. My son starts a vacation today and asked me 2 days ago to work on his trolling motor. He did not give me much lead time. He has a transom mount 46 lbs of thrust. A nice motor. It has 5 speeds
forward and 2 speeds reverse. His 2 speeds reverse worked fine, but all but speed 2 did
not work at all in forward. That situation is normally the speed switch, sadly a normal
situation with trolling motors. I found him a new switch and installed it. He now has
5 speeds forward and 2 speeds reverse. Talked to him a few minutes ago and he is out on the lake. Trolling motor working fine. Switch was 28.00 so not bad.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I guess I work on more than old AF steamers. Its fishing time in Missouri. My son starts a vacation today and asked me 2 days ago to work on his trolling motor. He did not give me much lead time. He has a transom mount 46 lbs of thrust. A nice motor. It has 5 speeds
> forward and 2 speeds reverse. His 2 speeds reverse worked fine, but all but speed 2 did
> not work at all in forward. That situation is normally the speed switch, sadly a normal
> situation with trolling motors. I found him a new switch and installed it. He now has
> 5 speeds forward and 2 speeds reverse. Talked to him a few minutes ago and he is out on the lake. Trolling motor working fine. Switch was 28.00 so not bad.


So??? Why aren't you fishing? :dunno: Just get a small plastic tote, put your AF projects with some tools in it, and enjoy your AF projects while you are not reeling in your catch! That is, if you have enough time...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut

What's he fishing for?? I know you Southern and Mid-west boys like to cat-fish.. We have cats here but they only run around 5 lbs. or so.


----------



## mopac

He mainly fishes for large mouth bass. He cat fishes some. He caught a 55 lb one
last year. He is strictly catch and release on the bass. They aren't that good to eat
anyway.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> He mainly fishes for large mouth bass. He cat fishes some. He caught a 55 lb one
> last year. He is strictly catch and release on the bass. They aren't that good to eat
> anyway.


People up here go crazy for bass!!.We have great bass fishing and salmon fishing, throw lake and brown trout in there too.. Another fish here people love to eat are bullheads..


----------



## Jwh2000

I know this is getting old, but ran the AF322 for 20 minutes at 13.5vts with the 27 ohm resister and no issues.


----------



## shaker281

Bought a used "tested & working" smoke unit off Ebay and it wasn't smoking. Opened it up and found a 27 ohm exposed coil resistor. They had left the burnt up nichrome wire and a decent wick in there too. But the resistor wasn't really touching wick. Removed the nichrome, pulled in a little more wick and fluffed it to make a bed for the resistor to lay upon and viola', working smoke! Should've guessed it had a resistor installed, it metered out at 27 ohms before I soldered it into the harness. 

FYI - on a 312 with a working 1449 bulb and 27 ohm resistor you can expect a reading of 5.5 ohms in circuit. In case you want to check if a resistor has gone open.


----------



## AmFlyer

I am wondering where you took that resistance measurement and with what kind of instrument. In a 4 wire steam engine like a 312 the Light and smoke element are wired in parallel with the armature inside the boiler shell. That parallel assembly of 3 loads is then wired in series with the field through the interconnecting wiring and the reverse unit. 
A resistance measurement taken across the brush tubes with the tender unplugged should be slightly less than the resistance of the armature, call it 1.4 ohms. A measurement across the tender pickup wheels with the reverse unit not in the neutral position will be the sum of the previous 1.4 ohms plus the 1.2 ohms of the field, 2.6 ohms, all that is in parallel with the 16 ohms of the reverse unit coil. So about 2.5 ohms.In any event a 27 ohm resistor or an open circuit in the smoke unit will not change any of the above measured values more than the meter accuracy. 
Lifting one of the brass clips off of a brush tube to take the armature out of the circuit might show 5.5 ohms. If we solve the resistors in parallel equation for the 27 ohm resistor and a 7 ohm bulb it yields 5.55 ohms! 
The reason the resistance of a 1447 incandescent headlight bulb measures as 7 ohms is the bulb is strongly non linear with temperature. Measure a 1447 bulb with a good meter and it will read about 7 ohms. For amusement a 2447 measures 11 ohms. A 1449 is 8 ohms. Were these resistances accurate a 1447 would draw 2A at 15V, so 4 of them would trip the breaker on a 15B transformer. This does not happen because at operating temperature the bulb resistance is about 30 ohms. The ohmmeter provides almost zero current taking the measurement so the filament stays cold.


----------



## shaker281

My mistake and thank you for catching it. I assumed that the winding was in parallel to the smoke unit and bulb. After looking at the wiring diagram, I realize that it is not. I edited my original post accordingly. Now I realize why you previously stated that the motor winding was in series, Duh! I had it in my head wrong and failed to check the wiring arrangement. 

Yes, the reading of 5.5 ohms is bulb (1449 from Jeff Kane) and smoke unit (27 ohm resistor) only. In retrospect, I could have unscrewed the bulb and simply measured across the resistor, as long as the clips were not connected to the brush tubes. 

Thanks for your feedback, as always!

Another takeaway here is that the exposed coil resistor works even just laying in the wick material. Why anyone would install a 27 ohm resistor and leave the old burnt wire/wick as the only (minimal) contact point is a whole 'nother question. We shall see how long it lasts.


----------



## AmFlyer

Your measurement matched the theoretical calculation. That is always a good outcome.
I have never tried one of these resistors in a Gilbert smoke unit. It seems to be a great alternative to the Nichrome wire and probably easier.
Regarding the bulb numbers. The bulbs I measured were new original Gilbert bulbs. I have a number of Mint Original boxes of Gilbert replacement bulbs. The engine uses a #440, it is 14V, 7/16 clear (small) globe and that is what measured 7 ohms. I see the vendors now list these as 1449's. The turnout lanterns used #453 bulbs, same appearance as the #440 except 18V. Most vendors now sell 2447's rather than the 18V version, these measured 11 ohms. Passenger cars, cabooses and accessories used #444 18V 9/16 globe bulbs. These measured 8 ohms. The use of the 4 digit numbers seems to now be different than the conversion chart I had 25 years ago. Best to always ask when ordering, people like Jeff Kane know their products.


----------



## Jwh2000

I have 3 or 4 american flyers running with the open resistor and have had no issues so far.
I used the Lionel resistor wick sock and run the AF wick through it.


----------



## shaker281

Jwh2000 said:


> I have 3 or 4 american flyers running with the open resistor and have had no issues so far.
> I used the Lionel resistor wick sock and run the AF wick through it.


I'm sure it generates more smoke that way. The way I have it, it is minimal on the smoke output. What I wanted though, as the rec room in the lower level is not particularly well ventilated.

Good to know that the resistors are holding up.


----------



## mopac

I think they will last. Lionel used them in their steamers and they lasted years and years.
These look like very heavy duty resistors. Much heavier duty looking than the original nichrome thin wire. I am finding that to get a lot of smoke you have to run the engines at a faster speed than I like to run. They still smoke at slower speed but much less smoke.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, there are a couple of things you could do to get more smoke other than run the trains faster. First is just put some heavy die cast cars in the consist so it takes more voltage to get the same speed. Remember that the power dissipated in the smoke resistor increases with the square of the current. Second, you could remove the smoke unit wire from the brush tube that is wired to the reverse unit. The other brush tube is wired directly to the front truck. Use a temporary piece of superflex wire to connect the smoke unit wire directly to the rear tender truck. This removes the motor field and its series resistance from the smoke resistor circuit.


----------



## dooper

Well, I can completely wire a house and run 100 amp service to a separate pole barn and pass the inspections with no problems. But, all I can add to this discussion is "that's nice" (LOL)


----------

